# Filter noise.



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a penguin filter and it's making noise, theres a small trickle of water but thats fine, a little more water in the tank will fix that. but whats bothering me is it sounds like the filter is picking up bubbles and spitting it through the system. It just sounds like a spitting noise, its frequent and annoying, any fixes would be great.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

unfortunately, its probably the filter itself. when i used to use marineland filters, i found them to be a bit noisy. you learn to live with it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I found that if you fill the tank too high the biowheel will make noise. Fill the tank JUST above the supporting plastic and see if that helps.


----------

